# Best Mass Gainer on the market?? USN Hyperbolic Mass anyone??



## gordy1875

Anyone experienced the product??

Currently going for £44.99 for a whopping 6kg bag!!

Seems to good to be true!


----------



## Gee-bol

aye but a 6kg will proberly only last a few weeks with the amount of powder you have to use..serving sizes are normally stupid


----------



## onthebuild

gordy1875 said:


> Anyone experienced the product??
> 
> Currently going for £44.99 for a whopping 6kg bag!!
> 
> Seems to good to be true!


tried a few mass gainers before this, and it really works! however there are 20 servings per 6kg tub. lasts just under 7 days at 3 servings per day! however one serving is '6 scoops' so i half it and have 3 scoops 2 times per day. Still doesnt last long though!


----------



## gordy1875

Gee-bol said:


> aye but a 6kg will proberly only last a few weeks with the amount of powder you have to use..serving sizes are normally stupid


The servings info appears a lil strange! Do you knoe how big the plastic server equates to, 60/70g?? If so it states; take 3 scoops(300g) per serving. Cant see the server provided being 100g somehow!


----------



## gordy1875

onthebuild said:


> tried a few mass gainers before this, and it really works! however there are 20 servings per 6kg tub. lasts just under 7 days at 3 servings per day! however one serving is '6 scoops' so i half it and have 3 scoops 2 times per day. Still doesnt last long though!


Ahhh....6 scoops per serving, heavy duty man! So for the 3 scoops, you only get 25g of protein??


----------



## Gee-bol

gordy1875 said:


> The servings info appears a lil strange! Do you knoe how big the plastic server equates to, 60/70g?? If so it states; take 3 scoops(300g) per serving. Cant see the server provided being 100g somehow!


itl proberly be 3 heaped scoops mate


----------



## steviethe spark

best mass gainer for me is

100 g of oats

2 scoops of protein

3 ts of evo

Half pint of ff milk

done ,around 800 cals,loads cheaper as well.


----------



## onthebuild

gordy1875 said:


> Ahhh....6 scoops per serving, heavy duty man! So for the 3 scoops, you only get 25g of protein??


yeah mate i have some upstairs if u need a pic of serving instructions/nutritional info?

it says start with 3 scoops for a few days and then up the amount to 6 scoops, the full serving size 

yeah 3 scoops = 25g protein


----------



## britbull

Loads of my mates use this, Half the suggested serving size is ample 150grms (1 and 1/2 scoops)

Very popular product and if anything shows the real importance of calories, I've seen people go from 30% bodyfat to low 20's using this AND paying more attention to actually eating


----------



## onthebuild

britbull said:


> Loads of my mates use this, Half the suggested serving size is ample 150grms (1 and 1/2 scoops)
> 
> Very popular product and if anything shows the real importance of calories, I've seen people go from 30% bodyfat to low 20's using this AND paying more attention to actually eating


i find i gain some fat on this, but its a 'weightgainer' so has alot of carbs, plus i normally have 2-3 shakes of powdered oats aswel when bulking. I bet with a strict diet you could gain lean but id imagine it would be difficult with this product due to high amounts of carbs


----------



## dentylad

Mass gainers are shat mate, for the money just think of how many eggs, how much chicken, fish and peanut butter you could buy for that lol


----------



## britbull

^^^ I fully expected to see the same results with my mates with them being lazy and wanting a quick fix, I guess the added calories stopped the body being in hibernation mode thus losing some bodyfat


----------



## dentylad

15eggs at asda about £2, 5 frozen chicken breasts about £2.50 and peanut butter at about 80p a jar.

For mass, mix whole milk yoghurt, a banana or two with peanut butter and add a scoop of any half decent whey protein and blend with additional milk...BOOM! 2 of those a day with plenty protein and ppl will think you've been taking something


----------



## Dan1234

it gos quick mate but it's the best one i've tried

just tonnes of calories and sugar so you WILL put on weight

where the **** you getting it for 45 quid?!


----------



## onthebuild

britbull said:


> ^^^ I fully expected to see the same results with my mates with them being lazy and wanting a quick fix, I guess the added calories stopped the body being in hibernation mode thus losing some bodyfat


its good stuff though tbf, if anybody claims to be a 'hardgainer' i would say even on half the serving suggestion it will put some meat on you, as long as you eat and train hard. shame its so over priced though. 1113 calories per shake is just massive!


----------



## Bruze

Gained a stone on this stuff in fat, muscle, water when i was stick thin, IMO if your over 15 percent bodyfat don't bother. It's mainly sugar that fills up these weight gainers and you would be better off spending £40 on 5kg of whey. 1 scoop is 25g of protein and there tiny so you can have 2 shakes easy and get your carbs from enjoyable food like rice and it will last around 40 days having like 4 a day lol.


----------



## gordy1875

onthebuild said:


> *1113 calories per shake is just massive*!


WOW!! Thats mega!! Christ, do you suspect the vast amount of sugars involved will go straight to the gut??


----------



## britbull

sugars are around 18grm based on 150grm serving


----------



## onthebuild

theres 50g protein, 220g carbs and 35g sugar per serving.

So the sugar will probably go to the gut, as will the carbs. It works though, and i take half the serving, so 3 shakes, around 550cals each. plus food and oats, and it piles on


----------



## gordy1875

onthebuild said:


> theres 50g protein, 220g carbs and 35g sugar per serving.
> 
> So the sugar will probably go to the gut, as will the carbs. It works though, and i take half the serving, so 3 shakes, around 550cals each. plus food and oats, and it piles on


Humm....alot of unwanted sugar there! What do you suggest as a substistute mate??


----------



## liamo69

make ur own mate.spend ur money on a good blender and get sum oats,milk,protien and peanut butter job done and not full of sugar!


----------



## Wheyman

I find it good when not on keto but the prices are high so I made a price comparison tool I just added USN hyperbolic mass http://www.sports-supplements-compare.co.uk/usn-hyperbolic-mass/


----------



## naturalguy

Wheyman said:


> I find it good when not on keto but the prices are high so I made a price comparison tool I just added USN hyperbolic mass http://www.sports-supplements-compare.co.uk/usn-hyperbolic-mass/


 Can you fvck off you weirdo.


----------



## Fletch68

steviethe spark said:


> best mass gainer for me is
> 
> 100 g of oats
> 
> 2 scoops of protein
> 
> 3 ts of evo
> 
> Half pint of ff milk
> 
> done ,around 800 cals,loads cheaper as well.


 Come on man. You mean no "Mass gainer 10,000"????? You are giving too much sound advice here. You should set up as a YouTube guru.


----------



## Fletch68

Bruze said:


> Gained a stone on this stuff in fat, muscle, water when i was stick thin, IMO if your over 15 percent bodyfat don't bother. It's mainly sugar that fills up these weight gainers and you would be better off spending £40 on 5kg of whey. 1 scoop is 25g of protein and there tiny so you can have 2 shakes easy and get your carbs from enjoyable food like rice and it will last around 40 days having like 4 a day lol.


 Sugar of course being the real killer in terms of chronic weight gain of the WRONG type.


----------



## Ultrasonic

Fletch68 said:


> Come on man. You mean no "Mass gainer 10,000"????? You are giving too much sound advice here. You should set up as a YouTube guru.


 He may have done so by now - you're replying to posts from 2012...


----------



## Disclosure

Tastes like s**t

I prefer serious mass, get it from ebay, 35-40 quid for 5.4kg bag


----------



## Frost_uk

dentylad said:


> 15eggs at asda about £2, 5 frozen chicken breasts about £2.50 and peanut butter at about 80p a jar.
> 
> For mass, mix whole milk yoghurt, a banana or two with peanut butter and add a scoop of any half decent whey protein and blend with additional milk...BOOM! 2 of those a day with plenty protein and ppl will think you've been taking something


 I wish 5 chicken breasts were £2.50 still


----------

